# What is the meaning of your name?



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 11, 2009)

Peoples names are very special. Besides being one of the main things by which they identify, i've recently been led to think they have a significance to our journey here on earth. I've looked up some names of famous people in the bible and the meaning of their names seem to be a summary of their lives in one word. 

e.g. David - beloved (beautiful meaning): he found favour with most people he came across and most importantly with God, Daniel - God is my judge, Elijah - MY God is the Lord, Gabriel (Angel Gabriel) - God's able bodied one, Solomon - peace, Peter - rock, and the list goes on and on.

I thought it might be fun to know the meaning of our names. It just might lighten up the mood in here as well which hasn't been very light over the last few days.

So, what is the meaning of your name? (you don't have to tell us what it is, just the meaning)

You can find out here if you don't know: http://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/ , http://www.babyhold.com

or just google search.


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Mar 11, 2009)

My middle name means "gift of God".
My grandfather was very adamant about giving me that name.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 11, 2009)

My name means 'Mine is worthy of praise'


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 11, 2009)

This is nice. My name means 'My God is salvation' and is apparently Hebrew. I actually hated it growing up because people would pronounce it wrong lol.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 11, 2009)

That's a beautiful name Miss Norway . Why was your grandfather adamant about giving u the name?


----------



## PaperClip (Mar 11, 2009)

My first name is a derivative of a Russian/Hebrew biblical name and it means date palm, the fruit of the palm tree. Valued tree/fruit in Israel.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 11, 2009)

BrandNew said:


> This is nice. My name means 'My God is salvation' and is apparently Hebrew. I actually hated it growing up because people would pronounce it wrong lol.


 
I know that feeling lol. I have one of those names that have to be shortened to be pronounced properly.



FoxyScholar said:


> My first name is a derivative of a Russian/Hebrew biblical name and it means date palm, the fruit of the palm tree. Valued tree/fruit in Israel.


 
I really like that.


----------



## dlewis (Mar 11, 2009)

God is my judge.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Mar 11, 2009)

Heavenly messenger; Messenger of God; Angel


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok I didnt make this up....

First name: "Beautiful Flower" 
Middle name: "Rare and precious" 

Last name: Country,lol, I made that one up but its a southern name


----------



## cutiebe2 (Mar 11, 2009)

Its an English surname (really no meaning)....which became a boys name...then a popular girls name

They have a chart tracking the popularity of the name for boys and girls since the 1800s! cool!

ETA:
middle name: info:
Coming from the Sanskrit word meaning beauty and splendor, this is the name of a Hindu goddess. Also is another name for Lakshmi who is the wife of the god Vishnu.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 11, 2009)

*My name has a Greek origin and it means "Revelation from God". My name has been around since 1600 AD and is considered ancient.*


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 11, 2009)

My real name is rare so it's never been listed on name databases; my Father gave me an Indian name, it means _"Morning Star"_...

It's ironic too because I have a friend who always calls me his "Sunshine" and "Shining Light" ...


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Mar 11, 2009)

topsyturvy86 said:


> That's a beautiful name Miss Norway . Why was your grandfather adamant about giving u the name?



I think he (paternal grandfather) just fell in love with the name. It was my maternal great-grandmother's name.


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Mar 11, 2009)

First Name means Christ's Birthday (I was born on Christmas so my first name suits me well!) 

Middle Name means Happy, Luck and Fortunate


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 11, 2009)

We have some powerful names up in here


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 11, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> My real name is rare so it's never been listed on name databases; my Father gave me an Indian name, it means _"Morning Star"_...
> 
> It's ironic too because I have a friend who always calls me his "Sunshine" and "Shining Light" ...


 
From the little I know of you/your personality from on here, i'd say ur name is very appropriate 



**Tasha*Love** said:


> First Name means Christ's Birthday (I was born on Christmas so my first name suits me well!)
> 
> *Middle Name means Happy, Luck and Fortunate*


 
You should probably play the lottery often if you don't already


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 11, 2009)

topsyturvy86 said:


> From the little I know of you/your personality from on here, i'd say ur name is very appropriate


  Thank you, Precious Topsy... .


----------



## Ramya (Mar 11, 2009)

'God is gracious' my middle name has meaning, my first name does not outside of the obvious. After I got saved God gave me a special name 'Ramya' which means "God is exalted'


----------



## Sistaslick (Mar 11, 2009)

*First:*  Noble strength
*Middle Name:* Victory of the People
*Maiden Last: * Beloved

*Married Last:* Only God knows.


----------



## shasha8685 (Mar 11, 2009)

First Name: it's Nigerian and its a name that is given to royalty...or something (my mom lucked up on that one b/c she definitely got my name out of a magazine)

Middle Name: means winged victory or something like that

Last Name: I have no idea


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 11, 2009)

Daughter of light, daughter of the dawn and my middle, young warrior and last name, red-headed.   It's funny, because all of these names fit me at one time or another in my life, was sandy redheaded as a kid and I hated it.  But I am certainly a warrior as well as a daughter of the dawn.  Names are something else!


----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 11, 2009)

My first name is Arabic and Hebrew. 

Arabraic meaning is peace and tranquility with some additional history behind it.

Hebrew meaning is God’s presence in the world.

Of course, my name isn't spelled the same as the above meanings.  But it still sounds the same. 

My middle name is KEESHEA (sounds (KE - SHAY) my mom derived Kee from KEisha and SHEA  from the shea stadium in NY.  So it's KEESHEA    NOT Keisha.  If you call me Keisha, I'll jack you up.   LOL!!! 
My last name is Scottish.


----------



## daydreem2876 (Mar 11, 2009)

My first name means friend, companion
My middle means bitter sea

My name is straight from the bible


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 12, 2009)

Warrior =).


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 12, 2009)

Joyful Lady.


----------



## divya (Mar 12, 2009)

My first name means _womanly_. 
My middle name means _God is gracious_.
My last name means _master of his (her) senses_.


----------



## kinkicurlyfyne (Mar 12, 2009)

first - Latin, "joy"
middle - Hebrew, "whom God hath chosen"
last - some random Anglo-Saxon stuff, named after a town in England.


----------



## kandake (Mar 12, 2009)

First Name
Cu****ic - Queen Mother, Queen of Ethiopia
Greek - white hot, fire white, glowing, glittering
Latin - white, pure, sincere

Middle Name
Greek - honey bee

ETA:  The system edited out the first word.  Its C.U.S.H.I.T.I.C.  Its an afroasiatic language spoken in Somalia, Ethiopia and Kenya.


----------



## Iammoney (Mar 12, 2009)

mine is sea dew


----------



## Essensual (Mar 12, 2009)

My first name means "wanderer, nomad".
My middle name means "princess".

The running joke has been than I am the wandering princess in search of her prince....

...well...I'm a focussed *Queen *and my *King *will have to _*find me *_'cause ain't lookin'.


----------



## mrselle (Mar 12, 2009)

My first name is the feminine form of Job and it means "persecuted".
My middle name means priceless.

When I was younger I didn't like my name.  I always wanted a more common name, but as I got older I learned to appreciate my name.  It's a nice name.  I like it.


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 12, 2009)

"Heavenly Messenger."


----------



## Almaz (Mar 12, 2009)

First name Diamond
Middle Nam Lucky who who thinks
Family name Fortune from G-d Children of G-d and Daughter of a Cohen


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

Essensual said:


> My first name means "wanderer, nomad".
> My middle name means "princess".
> 
> The running joke has been than I am the wandering princess in search of her prince....
> ...


 
I love that


----------



## jade998 (Mar 13, 2009)

My first name means "Loveable" or  "Worthy of Love"
_Soul Urge: People with the name _____  have a deep inner desire to create and express themselves, often in public speaking, acting, writing or singing. They also yearn to have beauty around them in their home and work environment.

Expression: People with the name ------ are excellent at analyzing, understanding, and learning. They tend to be mystics, philosophers, scholars, and teachers. Because they live so much in the mind, they tend to be quiet and introspective, and are usually introverts. When presented with issues, they will see the larger picture. Their solitary thoughtfulness and analysis of people and world events may make them seem aloof, and sometimes even melancholy._

Second name (Ibo) - My journey (my path) will be beautiful/good

_Soul Urge: People with the name ------  have a deep inner desire to create and express themselves, often in public speaking, acting, writing or singing. They also yearn to have beauty around them in their home and work environment - Wow again

Expression: People with the name------  are competent, practical, and often obtain great power and wealth. They tend to be successful in business and commercial affairs, and are able to achieve great material dreams. Because they often focus so strongly on business and achievement, they may neglect their private lives and relationships._

Sometimes
Third Name (Ibo) - God Gives
_Soul Urge: People with the name ------ have a deep inner desire to use their abilities in leadership, and to have personal independence. They would rather focus on large, important issues, and delegate the details.

Expression: People with the name ----- tend to be idealistic, highly immaginative, intuitive, and spiritual. They seek after spiritual truth and often find it. They tend to be visionary and may inspire others. If they fail to develop their potential, they may become dreamers, or misuse power_.

Interesting - This is just for fun, I believe what God says about me.
Source: http://www.allthebabynames.com/


----------



## JadeFox (Mar 13, 2009)

MissNorway said:


> My middle name means "gift of God".
> My grandfather was very adamant about giving me that name.



my first name also means "gift of God" in yoruba


----------



## Moisture2608 (Mar 13, 2009)

Mine means God's presence is always with me. It's Hebrew.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 13, 2009)

My first name means that my mother was creative. lol
But it is actually a spin off my cousins name which means life  

My middle name means "sorrows"- - -figures


----------



## hurricane (Mar 14, 2009)

My first name means: concecrated to God. 

I guess that is why when I use to sin it felt like the gates of hell had been opened on me. ( LOL )
For some reason I could not do what others did. Know I know why.


----------



## princesslocks (Mar 14, 2009)

First Name - God's Beautiful Outpouring
Middle Name - Called of God


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 14, 2009)

hurricane said:


> My first name means: concecrated to God.
> 
> I guess that is why when I use to sin it felt like the gates of hell had been opened on me. ( LOL )
> For some reason I could not do what others did. Know I know why.


 
Dictionary definition of Consecrate : 

* To make or declare sacred; set apart or dedicate to the service of a deity. 
* To devote or dedicate to some purpose.

What a very beautiful name.


----------



## Duchesse (Mar 15, 2009)

First name -Swahili for "everlasting" or eternity

Middle name -Arabic for beautiful


----------



## ajiamarie (Mar 15, 2009)

First name - Ceremonial Attendant
Middle Name - Of the Noble Sort


----------



## Tee (Mar 15, 2009)

kinkicurlyfyne said:


> first - Latin, "joy"
> middle - Hebrew, "whom God hath chosen"
> last - some random Anglo-Saxon stuff, named after a town in England.


Do we have the same first name??

First name:  Latin "Joy and happy"
Middle name: English "Messenger Of God"
Middle name:  Greek "Defender Of The People"


----------



## golden bronze (Mar 16, 2009)

My name means "Who is like the Lord?"


----------



## Essensual (Mar 21, 2009)

bumping...


----------



## adi687 (Mar 21, 2009)

My name doesn't really has a meaning in itself but when you pronounce it with the intonation of my traditional language it gives this...

First: "It was good" (like something you would say after eating for example)
Last: "There is no onions" lol! This is serious

Some friends used to joke around in HS calling me "There is no onion but it was good!" Ha! Glad no one here understands that language lol!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Mar 21, 2009)

I dunno what my middle name means, it's Nigerian and I really don't feel like speaking with my father right now but. 

My first name Kimberly means, "From The Meadow Of The Royal Fortresa;chief;ruler."


----------



## zanna (Mar 21, 2009)

My first name(not my screen name: zanna) is from the hebrew word meaning: G-d is my oath!
I love my name!

Zanna


----------



## Blessed2bless (Mar 21, 2009)

*First*: Peace of mind

*Middle Name*: "True Image" of Jesus

*Last Name*: I have a very unusual last name so there is no data/meaning that I know of.


----------

